# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  IPSEC VPN Πρόβλημα με NAT

## svizi

Καλησπέρα,

έχω σετάρει IPSEC VPN Server στηριγμένος στις οδηγίες της σελίδας:

http://www.firewall.cx/cisco-technic...pn-client.html

Κολλάω στο σημείο του NAT γιατί δεν δουλεύουν οι εντολές που δίνει για deny του NAT των VPN clients.

Είμαι σε config mode αλλά δεν δέχεται το host μετά την IP.

Καμμιά ιδέα;

----------


## eXpLoDeR

Δοκίμασε με άλλο IOS

----------


## svizi

OK. Θα το τσεκάρω.

----------


## Paddy

Καλησπέρα.  Οι access lists δεν έχουν σε καμία περίπτωση να κάνουν με το IOS.  Αν και δεν διευκρινίζεις που ακριβώς έχεις το πρόβλημα, υποθέτω ότι το αντιμετωπίζεις στο σημείο του guide όπου πρέπει να γράψεις "access-list 100 deny ip 192.168.0.0 0.0.0.255 host 192.168.0.20 ", και από όσο καταλαβαίνω δεν δέχεται το "192.168.0.20".

Αν είναι σωστή η παραπάνω υπόθεση, πιστεύω ότι έχεις αλλάξει το νούμερο της access-list σε κάτι μικρότερο από 100 (πχ access list 10) με αποτέλεσμα να δουλεύεις με standard access lists αντί για extended.  Πάντως αν κάνεις copy paste το παραπάνω statement σε οποιοδήποτε IOS version, αποκλείεται να μη σου δουλέψει.

Αν δεν σε βοήθησα, πόσταρε ακριβώς την εντολή και το response που παίρνεις για να δούμε που είναι το πρόβλημα.

Καλή επιτυχία.

----------

